# Ricoh SG 3110 DN Error 20252



## almond (Apr 17, 2015)

Need help to work out on this, as printer occurred error SC (20252).

Firstly, I hadn't used printer for a while approx 1-2 months, turned on today, it was low on Cyan and a flush tank was full. Replaced with a new flush tank, added Cyan. It was like on maintenance mode and seemed like couldn't finish it then went straight to SC (20252) Power off on Call service if error reoccurs.

Had anyone similar/same error?


----------



## dreamaz (Jun 27, 2017)

almond said:


> Need help to work out on this, as printer occurred error SC (20252).
> 
> Firstly, I hadn't used printer for a while approx 1-2 months, turned on today, it was low on Cyan and a flush tank was full. Replaced with a new flush tank, added Cyan. It was like on maintenance mode and seemed like couldn't finish it then went straight to SC (20252) Power off on Call service if error reoccurs.


This just happened to me and the printer is just over a year old, sawgrass says it needs to be replaced and its no longer under warranty.. I may have only printed about 100 or so pages over its lifetime and can't believe I have to fork out another $800!

Has anyone encountered this and have a solution?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

dreamaz said:


> This just happened to me and the printer is just over a year old, sawgrass says it needs to be replaced and its no longer under warranty.. I may have only printed about 100 or so pages over its lifetime and can't believe I have to fork out another $800!
> 
> Has anyone encountered this and have a solution?


solution is Epson wf-7610 or Epson Wf7620. just brought 2 epson wf7610 yesterday at bestbuy for $161.00 for $322.out the door hookup my ciss and is good to go. $800 for that printer hell naw. plus it only prints up to 8.5x11 but epson does 13x19 front load and rear load.grab u a epson and save you $600.One order I just did paid for them. one is put up and one I use. it was also on sale I think as it said it was $249.99 at the store. but on bestbuy.com it was $149.99


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

dreamaz said:


> This just happened to me and the printer is just over a year old, sawgrass says it needs to be replaced and its no longer under warranty.. I may have only printed about 100 or so pages over its lifetime and can't believe I have to fork out another $800!
> 
> Has anyone encountered this and have a solution?


That's amazing, I've heard that those printers were the best available and have minimal issues with great support  You don't have to fork over another $800....fire them and get an epson. the 1430 or WF7110 are just a couple. Search the forums and see what is available as an alternative. If you go that way stay away from the CIS and use refillable cartridges unless your printing a boatload of transfers daily. . .


----------



## dreamaz (Jun 27, 2017)

After dropping 800$ on a printer I'm having a hard time giving up and buying another!


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

Same thing exactly happened to me. I garbaged it and bought a replacement on Amazon for 180 approx.


----------



## dreamaz (Jun 27, 2017)

bwdesigns said:


> Same thing exactly happened to me. I garbaged it and bought a replacement on Amazon for 180 approx.


What did you buy?


----------



## dreamaz (Jun 27, 2017)

I have an Epson c88 as a backup with CISS but find the print quality really poor.. I get specks on my transfer paper which of course transfers to the media


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

dreamaz said:


> I have an Epson c88 as a backup with CISS but find the print quality really poor.. I get specks on my transfer paper which of course transfers to the media


 thats a low end printer. these are the better ones.Epson WorkForce WF-7610 Network-Ready Wide-Format Wireless All-In-One Printer Black C11CC98201 - Best Buy


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

The 'turned on today' bit is probably the real reason it's screwed Almond.
The Ricohs need to be left on power so they can do their maintenance wipe daily.


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

I replaced mine with another 3110 as I had refillable cartridges and ink etc.


----------



## aptucta (Oct 6, 2011)

the problem of this error is the little levelers behind the printhead. if you mesed up with there position the printer cant boot, you have to recalibrate them to there initial position.


----------



## lisalaps (Nov 22, 2019)

how is this done please ?


----------

